# Connecting 2 routers through one phone line, on different sockets



## jameserenshaw (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,

I've seen loads of people connecting 2 routers, but they're usually connecting the routers together (as in connecting 1 router to another, which is connected to both the internet and the PC) to boost the performance of the current router, or connect more devices. What seems to be hard to find is what I want to do.

The situation is, I have a Sky Broadband Router (a specialised Sagem router from Sky Broadband ISP) in the back room of my house, and it's wireless range can't reach the front room of my house (where I want to use my wireless laptop). Moving the router is not an option, so I purchased a Belkin 300N Router and plugged it into another phone socket at the front of the house (the phone line was originally just at the front of the house, but was extended to another socket at the back of the house, the one the Sky Router is connected to).

The router is working, but seems to be clashing with the Sky Router, it can't connect unless I turn the Sky Router off, and the Sky router always overrides the Belkin one. I've seen some posts about syncing routers when they're connected, but these aren't, they're just on the same phone line, any ideas how to stop them clashing?

I got told if I changed the IP address of the Belkin Router to one similar to the Sky one, and disabled DCHP it would work, but this just messed the Belkin Router up and I had to give it a factory reset!

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

The problem is that you have 1 single line, 1 IP address. You can only use 1 device at a time, I would recommend using the new Belkin router. The signal should be better. Placing the router in the middle will give you better coverage.


There is another option, that is connecting the Belkin to the other router and using the Belkin as a wireless access point. Using a long ethernet cable you can place the Belkin where you can get good coverage.


----------

